# Our Bolero 680FB, improvements



## oilslick

About 1 month ago we picked up our new Bolero 680FB and have made a number of changes / improvements which might be of interest. Pictures of all these changes can be seen on my blog along with more details. (link at bottom of posting).

The first thing we did when we got our new Bolero was to cover it with lots of good quality polish. This would help to keep it clean, protect the paint and help reduce corrosion and water ingress, and hopefully reduce the discolouration of the mastic.

I was not going to drill the dash, so I made a GPS bracket bracket from a strip of steel which mounted in the map clamp on the dash.

We fitted a Solar panel and charge regulator.

We fitted a Second leisure battery.

We fitted an extra set of 12 V sockets on the side of the couch behind the drivers seat, along with another mains socket.

We fitted a Gas tank, 270 dia 1069 long underneath the central area of the motorhome, using a manual Gas change over valve, keeping one 6kg bottle as an emergency supply.

The gas locker now housed the ramps, watering can, hookup lead and water hose where the second gas bottle used to reside.

The Plate rack was a horrible cheap plastic space wasting contraption. We replaced this with one wire rack and two wire cup holders, allowing space in the cupboard for our pyrex dishes.

Tyre pressures advised appeared to be for the fully laden fiat van. These were reduced to the value advised by Continental for the loadings we had.

Waxoyl was sprayed on all metal parts on the underside of the van.

Plastic containers were used for storage, curry boxes for stationary, sewing etc. Boxes from ASDA for clothes, food etc

A checklist was drawn up to use before departing and kept under the sun visor along with important phone numbers.

The Fridge evapouration tank, used to evapourate the defrost water, was fitted with an overflow pipe. I did not want this capable of overflowing and rotting the floor.

A Fridge thermometer was placed in the freezer to keep a check on things.

We placed a digital room thermometer on the shelf above the door for reference.

A phone/GPS Tracker was installed in a secret location!

A "bits" Box for keys, gas adapter etc was fitted by the door.

A decent sized bin was placed by the side door. The bin in the door is used for carrier bags, used as bin liners

Coloured clothes pegs are used as reminders to buy or fill water, gas or toilet fluid. These are kept in the drivers door pocket and clipped on to the dash air vent as and when we need anything. (blue for water, green for gas, pink for toilet fluid!)

A 16Gb MP3 player is kept by the radio, fully loaded with music.

A piece of Grey gutter with a wire hoop attached on one end so that it can be hooked onto the grey water tap, allowing easier draining.

As Extractor fan was fitted above the cooker.

The 12V TV lead was made with two wires, one to supply the TV and one to supply the Sattelite.

The side door footwell vent which was very noisy when driving and a source of splashing on the inside of the door. It was blanked off by removing it and trapping a piece of heavy polythene underneath it.

The radio was wired wrong and this was corrected so that the memory is now working (seperate thread). We are now about to contact Swift to see what they want to do about the rubbish reception!!

I am not sure what the next job will be!

I hope this is of interest
Grant


----------



## Annsman

We've done pretty much the same things with our Cheyenne 660, it's virtually the same layout too. Here are a few other things you might consider, which we have done, and has proved to be ideal for us for long term touring.

Fit a SOG toilet fan system. That way you have no ongoing costs for toilet fluid or in your case, new pink pegs! Plus, the need to find a disposal point for chemical toilets when out is removed. We have used a normal toilet system at garages and services with no problems. I know they could acept the toilet fuids no problem, but for some reason peole who don't have experience of them seem to be put off by the word "chemical" in the title. Even "green" campsites that don't allow toilet cassettes to be emptied because of their septic tanks don't seem to have a problem when you explain you don't use any chemicals.

Another idea, if you haven't already done it, is to get a lighter picnic table to replace your Swift supplied one. It save a bit of weight and is easier to lug around inside and out of the van.

An external 240V socket has proved more than useful too.


----------



## twinky

Hey...........I like the gutter solution for the grey waste - I have an external thread on my waste pipe and spent ages finding the correct size screw on connector with a 3m length of hose but Im going to try the gutter idea as I dont like to dirty the new hose :? .

BTW wheres the link at the bottom of your posting?


----------



## dovtrams

Some great ideas, but surely after all of these MODs you cannot say you now own a Bolero, you will have to come up with another name. How do you get to the fridge condensation box?

Dave


----------



## aldhp21

oilslick said:


> Coloured clothes pegs are used as reminders to buy or fill water, gas or toilet fluid. These are kept in the drivers door pocket and clipped on to the dash air vent as and when we need anything. (blue for water, green for gas, pink for toilet fluid!)


What a simple but great idea.

We fitted a whiteboard on the wall next to the sink and write everything on there that we need.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## chrisdougie

hi 
great ideas cant seem to find the link you said was at the bottom 
of the post


----------



## oilslick

*the link....*

sorry, the "link" is the "www" on the bottom bar of the page.

open the bottom fridge vent by sliding the two catches under the top vent slot

Grant


----------



## Landyman

Hi oilslick

Just been admiring all the mods you have put on your Bolero.
I was thinking the other day about putting an extra 12v socket near the front of the van when I saw yours........just the job I thought.
I've been searching the net to try and find a double socket like yours but with no luck.
Could you tell me where you found it?
I presume you wired it direct to the pair of leisure batteries so did you take it off just one or both?
Finally, did you include an in-line fuse holder somewhere?

As you can tell I'm no expert in these things.  

Landyman.


----------



## oilslick

*Cant remember!*

Hi landyman,

The 12V socket probably came from Maplins, but I cant be sure. Aldi (Lidl??) did do a twin socket with USB. Someof the pound shops sell them now too, but the quality might not be so good.

The two lesiure bats are wired in parallel, so it does not matter which you go to. If you lower the lead through the gap it will come out just by the battery "lid".

I did not use a fuse, reason being all my plugs have a built in fuse anyway, but now you mention it I think I will. Only got to drop a coin in the socket....

Grant


----------



## Landyman

Thanks Grant.

I think I would mount the sockets sideways because 'sods law' says that something will drop in and you can bet it will be metal.

Landyman.


----------



## ptmike

great post most helpful quick question does fitting a gas tank affect either the fiat or swift warranty please
cheers Mike


----------



## Landyman

ptmike said:


> great post most helpful quick question does fitting a gas tank affect either the fiat or swift warranty please
> cheers Mike


Can't see any reason why it should.
Our Bolero had to go back to the Swift factory last winter to have some warranty things sorted out and nothing was said about the gas tank or any of the other kit that we have had fitted.
In my opinion, if the job has been done by a competent company or fitter it should be OK.


----------



## Techno100

I still cant see a link :roll:

EDIT
http://madenglishman.webs.com/apps/photos/


----------



## ptmike

ta for repilies
ps the links for madenglish is the www at bottom of his post just click on it


----------



## Techno100

ptmike said:


> ta for repilies
> ps the links for madenglish is the www at bottom of his post just click on it












Yer kno I read that too but didn't twig it was a TAB I was looking in the text :lol:


----------



## Rocles

I know its taken me 2 years to reply 8O ....

We have a Bessecarr e560 (identical to the Bolero FB), so very interested in these mods. Where did you fit the second Leisure battery ? Can't seem to see a pic of that ?

thanks,
Les


----------



## Rapide561

*Bolero*

Hi

A nice account of your mods. I hope you sold that grey crockery rack - they are worth a few bob secondhand!

Russell


----------



## TerryL

Rocles - I had a second leisure battery fitted under the offside bench seat (i.e. opposite side to the original). Bought a through-floor battery box from CAK Tanks and, though it would have been easy enough to do myself, got Dave Newell to install and wire it up.


----------

